

George Soros: "Officials 'behind the curve'"- "This is the crisis of my lifetime" - drubio
http://money.cnn.com/2008/10/12/news/economy/soros/index.htm?postversion=2008101221

======
davidw
¡Ya basta! We got it. Enough of these articles, please! Let's get back to tech
and startups.

~~~
Create
Szeretnéd, ha ilyen könnyen eltűnne a "kellemetlenség". Amíg az SV hadiiparra
koncentrálsz, addig nem lesz vége. Legalábbis nem lesz _jó_ vége...

~~~
davidw
Gesundheit.

